# Black screen with Joey



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

One of our Joeys kept coming up with a black screen on the TV. After looking at some of the forum posts, I decided there was a possibility that it might have been related to my swapping out the 10 foot 3 GHz RG-6 coax the installer used for a 6 foot RG-59. I also noted that a black screen could possibly be cleared by rebooting the parent Hopper.
I decided to take the bull by the horns - reinstalled the installer's RG-6 and rebooted first the Hopper, then the Joey. Problem solved. Now, I don't know precisely what the cause of the black screen was,because I didn't try the three options one by one, but it's still worth knowing that RG-59, although supposedly okay on a Joey, might still cause black screen problems, and that black screen problems can often be cured by a reboot of the parent Hopper.


----------

